# confirmation de lecture de mail



## cvv (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Pour Mail sous OX Lion, peut-on paramétrer une confirmation de lecture pour un message? Si oui, quelle manip faut-il faire? Merci


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Mail ne permet pas cette fonction.


----------



## antro (8 Février 2012)

Ca n'est effectivement pas dispo nativement dans mail. Mais il existe sur le net quelques tuto pour l'activer.

Il y a ça aussi.


----------

